# Application Apple TV introuvable sur smart TV



## BernieGRD (9 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai récemment acheté l'iPhone 11 et j'ai donc droit à l'abonnement gratuit d'un an à Apple TV
Le souci c'est que je ne trouve pas l'appli sur ma TV Samsung. Rien dans les applis à télécharger. Ma TV est-elle trop vieille ?
Modèle UE55F6320AWXZF


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (17 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Si ta TV est compatible, tu devrais pouvoir rediriger le flux de l'app AppleTV de ton iPhone vers ta TV
Bon apparemment non lien ici
Il ne te reste plus qu'a investir dans une Apple TV pour profiter de ton abonnement.


----------

